# Баян Левша



## qwark (26 Ноя 2014)

Видел как ругали тут баян Левша.
Первое что заметил, когда пересел с Левши на Юпитер - недостаток объема меха на Юпитере. На Левше он гораздо объемнее.
Так же, левая клавиатура звучит гораздо мощнее и сочнее на Левше.
Если бы не вес и неравномерный ответ в правой, играл бы на Левше и дальше. Но он слишком тяжелый. А так, хороший баян, со своими плюсами


----------



## MisterX (27 Ноя 2014)

Баян то хороший. Пока музыкант со здорОвой спиной))


----------



## qwark (27 Ноя 2014)

Стоя играть на нем нереально!


----------



## MAN (27 Ноя 2014)

qwark (27.11.2014, 23:14) писал:


> Стоя играть на нем нереально!


 Извините, а это так критично? Вон пианисты, я заметил, почти всегда за роялем сидя устраиваются и ничего, не жалуются вроде. Или взять балалаечников. У них инструменты ведь совсем лёгкие, а всё ж и они предпочитают на стульчик присесть.


----------



## vev (27 Ноя 2014)

MAN (28.11.2014, 00:44) писал:


> qwark (27.11.2014, 23:14) писал:
> 
> 
> > Стоя играть на нем нереально!
> ...


Ни одного органиста, играющего стоя, я пока тоже не видел. 
Правда, приплясовающий в такт танцу баянист-аккомпаниатор, более, чем уместен. А "Левша" лишает нас этого замечательного зрелища 

А если серьезно, то трио аккордеонистов, играющих стоя, дает сто очков фору сидящим: восприятие в корне отличается


----------



## MisterX (27 Ноя 2014)

А чего жаловаться? Пианисты инструмент с собой не носят)). Пользуются тем, что есть. С балалаечкой ходить одно удовольствие. А с Левшой можно почку по дороге потерять, простите за чёрный юмор


----------

